# HP Omnibook Xe3 notebook hard drive replacement



## barter6945

hia i was just woundering does anyone know how to get the hard drive out of a hp omnibook Xe3 notebook computer 

thanks ethan


----------



## huskertech

*XE3 Hard Drive Replacement*

By now you have probably accomplished the task or thrown the XE3 in the garbage.  However, in the event you haven't you can find out how to install a new hard drive in a XE3 on page 53 at:

http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/bpi04318/bpi04318.pdf

I replaced the hard drive in my XE3 and it's a major pain to do so for only a limited improvement in performance.  Good luck.


----------

